# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  A dini si

## modeerf

A din kush naj mnyr aplikimi ( ne internet a ku di un) ne ambasaden angleze,ne munges te munsise me shku personalisht

----------


## Edvin83

> A din kush naj mnyr aplikimi ( ne internet a ku di un) ne ambasaden angleze,ne munges te munsise me shku personalisht


Aplikimi gjithmone behet o me ane te internetit ose me ane te telefonit. Vetem se intervista behet patjeter duke qene prezent atje si personi qe ke kerkuar interviste. Ambasadat nuk bejne intervista online.

----------


## modeerf

Ne c`menyre munem me ba aplikimin (dmth naj adres ...?)

----------


## Uriel

http://ukinalbania.fco.gov.uk/en/

----------


## thirsty

> http://ukinalbania.fco.gov.uk/en/


http://ukinalbania.fco.gov.uk/sq/about-us/tirana

----------

